# We have a winner



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

We have a winner AmbikaGR had the funniest face photo. So congratulations! Let me know what you would like the next theme to be.


----------



## jackalley (Aug 14, 2011)

With summer here something to do with water? Best wet head?


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Congratulations! There were so many great 'funny faces' out there!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah! I loved this one!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

So adorable!! I don't really know what themes have been done so far - but what about pictures of your dogs asleep?


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

It'll be Ambika's choice since he's the one that won. =) Great pic!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

There were many great entries but I think Hanks pictures was a well deserved winner.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Yepppp I know, just shouting out ideas haha!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats!!! I LOVE her goofy face in this photo!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations!! That is a winning pic for sure


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

All I want to know is if you checked with Max 200 if they want to use the pic as an ad for their equipment...


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Let me first say I hope your Dad is doing better Marsha. 
Lucy says "THANKS everyone!!"
Yes I did approach Al and Irene (Max 200) about the photo but they already were using a cute one they had of another Golden (their own :doh. 
I have submitted a suggestion to Marsha for next month's contest for her approval. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations-great picture, as always it was hard to pick just one.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Congrats Hank! That pic still cracks me up!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Congrats!!! That is a good picture.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrats! Great photo!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Congratulations! Can't wait to find out next months theme!


----------



## Game Boy (Mar 21, 2011)

Grats! That is an awesome photo.


----------

